# Lonnie's stuff 4 sale



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

U GOT ANY 61 BUBBLE TOPS ?? :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

only the flaked out blue one


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ANY PICS?? AND HOW MUCH??


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 10 2007, 11:58 PM~8526762
> *$50.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY MAN BUT THATS WAY OUT OF MY PRICE RANGE THANKS EITHER WAY AND GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SALES


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey lonnie i got cash in had if you got some unbuild kits for good prices. got any s-10s?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

you gotta pm dude


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

so u partin that 63 stuff out homie


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

What you want for all of it?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

oh my bad man. what else u got


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

more comin


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 11 2007, 02:31 AM~8526933
> *here are some parts body, chasis,moveable suspention gold grill front bumper etc.... from a franklin mint lowrider 63 make offer or trade
> 
> 
> ...


dang franklin mint you should of kept that intact.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 11 2007, 12:53 AM~8527029
> *here is 1970 chevy converted make offer
> 
> 
> ...



trades?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

yep


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 11 2007, 09:23 AM~8528141
> *yep
> *



PM me... is it a complete kit?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 11 2007, 02:30 PM~8529805
> *1988 chevy silverado promo got the factory wheels also.  $20.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


hey i remember that truck..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thats the one


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 11 2007, 11:42 PM~8532714
> *thats the one
> *


hit me up homie


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 11 2007, 12:31 AM~8526933
> *here are some parts body, chasis,moveable suspention gold grill front bumper etc.... from a franklin mint lowrider 63 make offer or trade
> 
> 
> ...


parts sold pending......


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 11 2007, 01:31 AM~8526933
> *here are some parts body, chasis,moveable suspention gold grill front bumper etc.... from a franklin mint lowrider 63 make offer or trade
> 
> 
> ...


how much for just the grills


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sold to heare driver pending payment....


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 11 2007, 02:27 PM~8529786
> *here is a 66 chevelle wagon painted foiled with flat cap rallys $20.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


sold


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

getting ready to go under the knife 2nd time it sucks


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 15 2007, 12:24 AM~8556759
> *snoop deville $45.00 +shipping works great 2 batterys and remote
> 
> 
> ...


they had these at my walmart awhile back for 25 bucks :0 i should have gotten one cuz now i never see them


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

prices are nagoshable


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i like the 77 monte but wont have money for a little while wanna trade?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

yea i can do that


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 14 2007, 09:41 PM~8556959
> *yea i can do that
> *


77 it plastic? you want me to paint hood to linc?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 14 2007, 09:42 PM~8556965
> *77 it plastic? yes.  you want me to paint hood to linc?
> *


you can what kinda wheels come with it


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

just stock all i did was paint car


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

cool


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

DONK SOLD TO LOWANDBEOND


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn if u get another donk send me a pm


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo lonnie go ahead and post up that 70 impala i was gonna buy....i gotta take care of some other things right now


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie+Aug 11 2007, 03:16 AM~8527103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lonnie has anyone picked these 2 up yet ?????


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

yo, lonnie,i sent out for the 56 del ray, 57 bel air, 59 lolo impala, 64 impala,and 80's lolo caddy today......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 14 2007, 06:16 PM~8556672
> *$23.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


pm me bout this one....


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hay u still got those 66 impalas


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 14 2007, 08:23 PM~8556033
> *resin 66 imp
> 
> 
> ...


pm me on this one I think i might want it


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

THIS IS NOT FOR SALE


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

u got any more


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

I WISH I GOT ONE I MADE WITH BUMPERS NOT CHROME


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u still got any 66s pm me i want one
if its cheap


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

u cut the top.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

YEP I WAS GONNA HAVE CONVERIABLE AND A HARD TOP


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

is da 77 monte still for sale


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

YEP


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

is it exactly as pictured?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 14 2007, 10:33 PM~8556151
> *here is a 70 monte locked up on all 4s nice detail $25.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


is this one for sale still too


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

yep 15.00


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hey lonnie u got anymore donks homie


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

No but I can get them.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

im lookin for the caddy donk


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

I can get it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lonnie DO you still owe anyone ???????????



I seem to remember a few days ago someone posting up something of a bad nature about dealing with you ! 


I think you should square up on any loss end and know you'll be able to ship these items your posting with in a reasonable amount of time ! You know what i am talking about and i an't tring to bash you Lonnie Just history has a funny way of repeating itself ! 


A day or 2 after receiving payment is long enough to box and ship !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u better PM homie Low and Beyond.... i think u got somethin to clear up with him.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i was patient waiting for mine


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i owe lowand beond the donk wich i shipped it this morning


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 10 2007, 09:22 PM~8973899
> *Lonnie    DO  you  still  owe  anyone ???????????
> I  seem  to  remember  a  few  days  ago    someone  posting  up  something    of  a  bad  nature  about  dealing  with  you !
> I  think  you  should  square  up  on    any loss  end  and  know  you'll  be  able  to  ship    these  items  your  posting    with  in  a  reasonable  amount    of  time  !  You  know  what  i  am  talking  about  and  i  an't  tring  to  bash  you  Lonnie  Just  history  has  a  funny  way  of  repeating  itself !
> ...


i always come through yes ive had bad times but always came through i useally ship as soon as i get the money that way theres no problems :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 10 2007, 09:39 PM~8974111
> *i always come through yes ive had bad times but always came through i useally ship as soon as i get the money that way theres no problems :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 10 2007, 06:39 PM~8974111
> *i always come through yes ive had bad times but always came through i useally ship as soon as i get the money that way theres no problems :thumbsup:
> *


yes you do..... just make sure u take care of business homie....


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Always.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie+Oct 10 2007, 09:33 PM~8974033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not that you don't come thru, its you leave people in the dark. All it takes is a PM saying something come up. The homies will understand. But when you send a PM saying that you was shipping the next day and a few weeks later still no mail or a word from you......thats when people get pissed. I of all people know all about stuff coming up and not having the cash to ship and stuff like that. All it takes is a pm saying "still not shipped, sorry" or " will send ASAP" something along that line.


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 14 2007, 11:36 PM~8556191
> *here is a 77 monte $20.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


do you still have this one pm me


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

whats left?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

everything but the montes


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 10 2007, 07:32 PM~8972211
> *THIS IS NOT FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


then why the hell do you tease us with a pic.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

the blue is the tops been cut off but have not touched it since


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 10 2007, 06:19 PM~8972107
> *more kits $15.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


Take the caprice and the C-1500 promo. 

I offer 30 for both. lemme kno


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

ill take the streetburner bubble impala kit,$10 shipped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 12 2007, 11:29 AM~8985052
> *13.00 AND ITS YOURS NEED MONEY TO SHIP
> *


$10 shipped,thats all i can offer cause i seen another one cheaper that this but i want you to have make some money.you stay in the Ky and i know it won't be that much to ship.Like $2-3 and your shippin to IL come on man don't pass up this offer.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

You ship that donk kit bro?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 12 2007, 11:12 AM~8985851
> *
> *


 :0 THIS IS MINE...SOLD TO ME....THIS WAS A DONE DEAL 3 DAYS AGO!.....BACK OFF HOMIES! THESE PARTS ARE MINE! :guns:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

do u still have the 62 impala


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Oct 15 2007, 02:37 AM~9003092
> *do u still have the 62 impala
> *


already gone


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

how much for the bumper kits


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

$3.00 each on the bumper kits shipped also the spoke come with tires and spinners


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

pm sent bro


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice caddy


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

need to sell it lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 16 2007, 07:58 PM~9018175
> *need to sell it lol
> *


join the club


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

still got the 66?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 16 2007, 06:08 PM~9018764
> *still got the 66?
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes still got it


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ill get at ya tomorrow , i have to go to work.....


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

it might be gone by tomorrow


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 16 2007, 11:14 PM~9018823
> *it might be gone by tomorrow
> *



What a sales man ! 



If you dont leave a deposit i can't hold it for you !


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats about the size of it


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lol


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

streetburner impala 
cop impala 
a set of 1117's and a bumper kit

ARE MINE :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

THANKS LONNIE

my stuff will be shipped out VERY soon


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

holl


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 17 2007, 02:44 PM~9024145
> *holl
> *


 ok what ever holl means?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 17 2007, 01:54 PM~9023766
> *come on guys buy these up :biggrin:
> *


RIMS $3.00 SHIPPED


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey lonnie
sorry about that my 8 yr old got on here . I think he was trying to say hello.
wont happen again


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

your cool lol


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

2 bumper kits for me ,lonni pm me your info


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ALL THE BUMPER KITS SOLD


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 18 2007, 08:48 AM~9029390
> *hey lonnie
> sorry about that my 8 yr old got on here . I think he was trying to say hello.
> wont happen again
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sorry but that was funny. I was like WTF does HOLL mean? :biggrin:

maybe he wanted to buy a kit. He was going to put "holla at my daddy for payment"


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

sorry i ment 1119's not 1117's lonnie save the 1117's for when i get more $$$


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I HAVE BUMPER KITS FOR SALE ...SAME EXACT BUMPER KITS THAT THE HOMIE LONNIE HAS...PM ME!IF ANYONE ELSE NEEDS ANY! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 18 2007, 05:14 PM~9033228
> *I HAVE BUMPER KITS FOR SALE ...SAME EXACT BUMPER KITS THAT THE HOMIE LONNIE HAS...PM ME!IF ANYONE ELSE NEEDS ANY! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

say bro ! do ya still got the chrome and gold rims on the third row from the bottom ,if ya do hit me up bro !


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what tires are those whites?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

YEAH.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i meant...... hoppin hydros or pegasus style?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

THOSE ONES WERE HOPPIN HYDRO BUT THEY ARE SOLD, THE REST IS THE OLD STYLE RUBBER 5 LINE TIRES


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

eh do you have another bubble kit?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

I DONT RIGHT NOW BUT I CAN GETTEM


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

what kind of kit and how much?Can you get the blue donks???I got more cash this time


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

include shippin?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

YEP


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

count me in for one,when can you get it?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Let me know when you get that way i can get the M.O


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

WILL DO


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 19 2007, 04:57 AM~9036644
> *WILL DO
> *


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lonnie what wires do u have left


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

all but the 3rd row up from the bottem chrome and golds sold


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

You get it yet?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

not yet


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO LONNIE PM ME OR CATCH ME ON YAHOO.....YOUR PACKAGE IS GOING TO MAIL OUT IN THE MORNING...I NEED TO GO THROUGH THE LIST TO MAKE SURE I GOT EVERYTHING YOU WANTED! PEACE OUT!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 23 2007, 09:01 AM~9063890
> *not yet
> *


when ya gon get em???


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

try to get a few this week


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

oooohhhh, i wanted that.i thaught u sold it already


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn.for some reson i thought u sold all these.lol :roflmao:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

[/


----------



## speeddemon (Nov 5, 2006)

70 & 77 monte still available? pm me hommie


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## speeddemon (Nov 5, 2006)

that sucks thanx anyways


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i want that 77.its just that i aint goin to get some cash till next week


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

is the 70 converted to 69 available.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

SOLD


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wat u goin to do to that box caprice.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

TRY TO BUILD IT


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

ok u do nice work.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

COOL THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

trailer sold


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Aug 15 2007, 05:45 PM~8562646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lonnie I asked about these 2 back in Aug! You told me they were sold !


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i thought they were the vert is now


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 23 2007, 09:18 PM~9069221
> *i thought they were the vert is now
> *


 :angry:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice work.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you do all of the paint on that impala?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice 63 you should keep it


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

need to make room more some new projects :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Oct 23 2007, 09:28 PM~9070173
> *Did you do all of the paint on that impala?
> *


yes sir


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 23 2007, 05:56 PM~9068605
> *STILL GOT THIS TO
> *



:0 _THE BLUE CAPRICE[/b]_


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

you said the purple one bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

kit will go out either fri , or tues


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sending yours tomarrow


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 24 2007, 02:05 AM~9071168
> *you said the purple one bro
> *



_YUPP I DID SAY THE PURPLE ONE,AND I ALSO WANTRD THE BLUE 1 TOO!...PM ME!_


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

good deal


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

say wuz up bro ,i just wanted to c if you already got my money order for the two set of rims ?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

yep got it yesterday just dropped in the mail :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

postal moneyorder only.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 24 2007, 09:48 AM~9072558
> *ok here is a 62 impala was a convertable now a hard top $20.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...



*SOLD TO ME!* :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

it arrived and yours will be goin out real soon


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## speeddemon (Nov 5, 2006)

did you get my $ hommie


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

yea i posted in good trader thread shipping tomarrow :thumbsup:


----------



## speeddemon (Nov 5, 2006)

glad to hear thanx hommie


----------



## Tawanna (Sep 28, 2007)

still ain't got the impala donk kit yet?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

not yet


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

your package mails out today lonnie!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

pm me your address so i can get this in the mail!


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

say lonnie , did you already send my order bro!?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

yep sent them out friday :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey there lonnie...your package is on its way! tracking # 0306 2400 0002 3630 2740


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

lonnie did you get that other thing for our trade???


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 30 2007, 01:02 PM~9115172
> *hey there lonnie...your package is on its way! tracking # 0306 2400 0002 3630 2740
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

you ready to ship yet


----------



## bigDside (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks lonnie ,just got them yesterday ,!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

94 donk sold


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

walmart


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

they are not gonna stock anymore kits at wally world sucks


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

walmart got them donks out here for $6.00 on clearence


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

damn they told me they are not stocking any kits all the racks are empty


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

they bare here at the one i go to they got all the modeling detail shit on clearance


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

some stuff left


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tip Slow_@Oct 19 2007, 02:45 AM~9036632
> *what kind of kit and how much?Can you get the blue donks???I got more cash this time
> *


got one


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

tow truck and traler gone to me


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

wat scale is it bro?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

not sure on the scale


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u should chck.
compare it to a 1/25


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i did its like almost 2'' inch shorter in length


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 5 2008, 04:31 PM~9615099
> *i did its like almost 2'' inch shorter in length
> *


probably liek 1:32


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

PM me on the psp Lonnie


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the 60 chevy pick up
how much with shipping 
tell me and ill make the mo tomorrow
everyone else back up off the 60 chevy pick up its mine


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

postal mos only


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its mine ill make the mo later today or early tomorrow
how r u shipping it


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 21 2008, 12:12 PM~10223343
> *its mine ill make the mo later today or early tomorrow
> how r u shipping it
> *


u.s postal


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

did u ship out my traler


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

did u ship out my traler


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 21 2008, 11:09 AM~10223321
> *the 60 chevy pick up
> how much with shipping
> tell me and ill make the mo tomorrow
> ...



I have been holding a 60 Chevy truck for you for over a month and still no money order yet!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 21 2008, 01:58 PM~10223677
> *I have been holding a 60 Chevy truck for you for over a month and still no money order yet!
> *


Think thats a common thing with him.. I was holding a radio pe set and some bags for him.. then he added a truck kit.. He then said he didnt want the truck kit but no word on the other tuff and no money so I said forget it and sold it all..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i want my traler lonnie he shipped my tow truck but no traler


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 14 2007, 09:47 PM~8557008
> *$15.00 shipped each
> 
> 
> ...


 do you still have that 62. if so what condition is it in


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Mar 21 2008, 02:17 PM~10224129
> *do you still have that 62. if so what condition is it in
> *


all gone :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 21 2008, 12:53 PM~10223639
> *did u ship out my traler
> *


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

WAKE UP LONNIE!!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 21 2008, 03:14 PM~10224474
> *:angry:
> *


my bad homie i sent it out yesterday


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok cool


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

still got that 94 donk


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok would u go lower on the price then it will be my big body doner


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sold


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 21 2008, 12:15 PM~10223372
> *u.s postal
> *


yup
im in cali


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

got this steering wheel it is a deno 13" or 14" it is new but no adapter make offer or trade for ?
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p314/lo...Picture1018.jpg
here is an 8" with adapter sell or trade for?
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p314/lo...Picture1019.jpg


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

im selling these old builds make an offer










































i have most parts for these no boxes

ok here is a 78 monte one of the pillers are broke but i have the peice to fix $16.00 shipped











here are 2 61's the drop is sealed and the h top is complete $16.00 shipped each





















i got 2 sets of these spinners $5.00 SHIPPED


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

HERES ANOTHER OLD BUILD MAKE OFFER









HERE IS A PROMO STYLE 63 COMPLETE HAS HOPPER CHASIS AND GOLD DEEP DISH PEGSUS ALL IT NEEDS IS CLEAR AND FOIL $25.00 SHIPPED












still got these :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

FORD TRUCK SOLD PENDING PAYMENT


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

WILL POST UP MORE WHEN THIS STUFF IS GONE


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dibbs on bolth 61 impalas  pm sent bro


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 20 2008, 03:25 AM~10694277
> *dibbs on bolth 61 impalas  pm sent bro
> *


BOTH 61'S SOLD PENDING PAYMENT


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

dibbs on the 63


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Still got the black Chevy van??? Trade????


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

is that brown monte another 78promo?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> HERES ANOTHER OLD BUILD MAKE OFFER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> HERES ANOTHER OLD BUILD MAKE OFFER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 20 2008, 01:44 PM~10697044
> *dibbs on the 63
> *


you sure i still got that truck you wanted


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 20 2008, 02:15 PM~10697251
> *Still got the black Chevy van??? Trade????
> *


yes i still have it really lookin to sell but what do you have :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2008, 03:48 PM~10697867
> *is that brown monte another 78promo?
> *


yes its another promo :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 20 2008, 06:48 PM~10699339
> *you sure i still got that truck you wanted
> *


i want both bro how much is it total


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 20 2008, 06:56 PM~10699406
> *i want both bro how much is it total
> *


$40.00 SHIPPED FOR BOTH


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool does the impala hav movable suspension?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> > HERES ANOTHER OLD BUILD MAKE OFFER
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

YES IT DOES ITS THE HOPPIN HYDRO CHASIS


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 20 2008, 07:06 PM~10699497
> *
> *


LOOKIN FOR GREEN BACKS BUT WHAT DO YOU HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

is it a hopper or a regular kit 
im lookin to find a kit with movable suspension so i can figure out how to do it myself


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 20 2008, 07:08 PM~10699510
> *LOOKIN FOR GREEN BACKS BUT WHAT DO YOU HAVE :biggrin:
> *










i also want this


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that brown promo, 16 shipped?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

IT IS A PRESTIGE 63 KIT WITH THE HOPPER CHASIS IF YOU WANTING SOMETHING TO LEARN WITH THIS WOULD BE THE BEST WAY TO START OUT


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2008, 07:14 PM~10699574
> *that brown promo, 16 shipped?
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 20 2008, 07:13 PM~10699566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST THE RIMS OR THE TRUCK BEHIND THEM WHAT ELSE YOU GOT


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 20 2008, 10:15 PM~10699583
> *YES SIR :biggrin:
> *


pm on its way big homie.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 20 2008, 07:50 PM~10699356
> *yes i still have it really lookin to sell but what do you have :biggrin:
> *


I have a whole $3.64 CAD in my PayPal and I'm sure we could work something out with a started kit or something???? :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 20 2008, 07:14 PM~10699576
> *IT IS A PRESTIGE 63 KIT  WITH THE HOPPER CHASIS IF YOU WANTING SOMETHING TO LEARN WITH THIS WOULD BE THE BEST WAY TO START OUT
> *


ok ill send the mo out asap


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 20 2008, 07:17 PM~10699601
> *JUST THE RIMS OR THE TRUCK BEHIND THEM WHAT ELSE YOU GOT
> *


nothing much just those rims they cost 10 per set one set is spiners


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 20 2008, 07:18 PM~10699618
> *I have a whole $3.64 CAD in my PayPal and I'm sure we could work something out with a started kit or something???? :roflmao:
> *


BIG MONEY LOL WHAT KIT YOU GOT :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

wats all missing on this


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 20 2008, 07:25 PM~10699683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYBE A COUPLE LITTLE THINGS BUT IT HAS A LOT OF STUFF THAT GOES WITH IT


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 20 2008, 08:22 PM~10699650
> *BIG MONEY LOL WHAT KIT  YOU GOT  :biggrin:
> *



Um I have a 62 imp convert semi started.... mmmm I unno man anything you may be on the look for that I just may have????


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 20 2008, 07:32 PM~10699756
> *
> Um I have a 62 imp convert semi started.... mmmm I unno man anything you may be on the look for that I just may have????
> *


84 GMC OR 66 WAGON ONE OF THOSE $5.00 BIG LOTS KITS


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok cool send me a pm and we can make a deal


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 20 2008, 08:34 PM~10699783
> *84 GMC OR 66 WAGON ONE OF THOSE $5.00 BIG LOTS KITS
> *


Well I don't have a biglots here in Can and I don't have either of those kits but let me check around my local spots to see what I can track ya down!!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 20 2008, 07:42 PM~10699866
> *Well I don't have a biglots here in Can and I don't have either of those kits but let me check around my local spots to see what I can track ya down!!!!
> *


cool what other kits you got


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I will have a look!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2008, 07:14 PM~10699574
> *that brown promo, 16 shipped?
> *


sold


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 20 2008, 07:18 PM~10699620
> *ok ill send the mo out asap
> *


you got my addy


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 20 2008, 07:06 PM~10699500
> *YES IT DOES ITS THE HOPPIN HYDRO CHASIS
> *


if its the one im thinkin,i believe they can be modded to work as a regular style chassis that you can still detail em out motor and all with,but then again it requires alot of customizing.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 20 2008, 08:12 PM~10700179
> *you got my addy
> *


nope lost it


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

u still got that grand national?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 21 2008, 02:52 PM~10705968
> *u still got that grand national?
> *


already sold thanks for looking


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 21 2008, 11:53 AM~10704598
> *nope lost it
> *


pm sent


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

I acecpt paypal now


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

still got these $5.00 shipped i have 2 sets


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

and this


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

here is a couple 63 hopper bodys 


















make offers


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i got this 64 gto ready to build wheels are just for looks $20.00 shipped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

here is a 72 impala sold


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 22 2008, 10:13 PM~10717822
> *and this
> 
> 
> ...


 How much for the Drag car? And do u take pay pal thanks


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

how much for the 59?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ok didn't want to sell this but my 1:1 needs some work i payed $150.00 for it i will take $80.00 no less painted and built by marinate 1 bad ass 74 caprice














































paypal only


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

if the 72 isnt claimed its mine


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

is that 74 a promo


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 23 2008, 04:07 PM~10722116
> *ok  didn't want to sell this but my 1:1 needs some work i payed $150.00 for it i will take $100.00 no less painted and built by marinate 1 bad ass 74 caprice
> 
> 
> ...


  DAM IF YOU DIDN'T NEED MONEY I WOULD HAVE TRADE SOMETHING TO GET IT BACK


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much for the black van


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 23 2008, 03:59 PM~10722422
> *if the 72 isnt claimed its mine
> *


its yours


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 23 2008, 04:35 PM~10722690
> *how much for the black van
> *


$10.00


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sold


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 23 2008, 04:42 PM~10722753
> *$10.00
> *


any more pics


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 23 2008, 05:21 PM~10723016
> *any more pics
> *


trying to upload give me a sec


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sold


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 23 2008, 03:07 PM~10722116
> *ok  didn't want to sell this but my 1:1 needs some work i payed $150.00 for it i will take $100.00 no less painted and built by marinate 1 bad ass 74 caprice
> 
> 
> ...




ttt


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

T T T


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sold


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ill trade you somethin for the purple 74


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i need to sell these so i can get some hydro parts for the 1:1 dropped it off at the body shop today i thought my buddy was gonna start on it instead he hooked it up with some new knock offs :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got that 78 promo today, thanks lonnie.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im sending the stuff for the van tomarrow


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

TTT for homeboy.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

what did you take for the van 
i was goin to ask about it i need 
one more to need i have 10 now


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sorry the vans mine


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 23 2008, 03:07 PM~10722116
> *ok  didn't want to sell this but my 1:1 needs some work i payed $150.00 for it i will take $80.00 no less painted and built by marinate 1 bad ass 74 caprice
> 
> 
> ...





$70.00 thats as low as im going marinate built this it is one nice 74 caprice im gonna post up some other 70's like 71 to 75 caprices when i get home no jokeing need the money for my kids uniforms and school supplys


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 damn I still wanna get a 64 from you lonnie but im in between jobs and aint got no spendin money rite now.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i still gottem


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

61 drop new $15.00 shipped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sold to phat351


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

[quote=lonnie,Aug 8 20


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 23 2008, 03:07 PM~10722116
> *ok  didn't want to sell this but my 1:1 needs some work i payed $150.00 for it i will take $80.00 no less painted and built by marinate 1 bad ass 74 caprice
> 
> 
> ...



$80 shipped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ok heres my 71 impala mpc not a resin really nice




























$80.00 shipped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

heres my 73 caprice mpc not a resin











































$80.00 shipped brand new chrome bumpers


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

here is a 74 promo new chrome , and bumpers











$65.00 shipped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 shyt i need some money. Those are some nice kits


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 9 2008, 10:17 PM~11303906
> *here is my nice ass 75 caprice promo with the box
> 
> 
> ...





i got 25 on it!! hno:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i rase 35


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lowballers! if i had the loot,ide be all over that 73, and that 75. good luck with your sales bro.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2008, 10:21 PM~11311757
> *lowballers! if i had the loot,ide be all over that 73, and that 75. good luck with your sales bro.
> *


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 9 2008, 09:17 PM~11303906
> *here is my nice ass 75 caprice promo with the box
> 
> 
> ...


I got 80 on this one


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WHATS 4SALE?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 9 2008, 09:02 PM~11303796
> *ok heres my 71 impala mpc not a resin really nice
> 
> 
> ...



ttt


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> heres my 73 caprice mpc
> 
> SOLD
> 
> ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam Lonnie.you got some nice shit for sale. :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 3 2008, 10:26 PM~11775174
> *Dam Lonnie.you got some nice shit for sale. :0
> *




thanks just need to sell them to make room for this winters builds and to get some parts for the 1:1 :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i also got a few kits cant post pics right now 
here are the kits 

61 bubble $15.00
67 impala $15.00
2 amt 64 impala's $15.00
66 impala resin top is warped but can be heated and fixed,int,and bumpers $25.00
72 impala resin nice not warped with ,int,and bumpers $30.00
also have 
the 67 street machine tpi engine and wheels will trade these for something lmk what you got


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 4 2008, 07:05 PM~11779459
> *i also got a few kits cant post pics right now
> here are the kits
> 
> ...


got pics of the 66 so I can see how much it is warped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

let me try again lol damn photobucket


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

here is the 66 body


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

and the 61


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

and the 64's i have 2 of these 1 is a vert i cut nicely comes with a boot


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

also have a 69 impala resin great shape i have new chrome bumpers for this 
$35.00


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

DOES THE 72 HAVE CHROME ? ANY PICS?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

just found a 62 impala and old build make offer

















also a 61 drop complete $15.00






















and the 67 also complete $15.00


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> DOES THE 72 SOLD


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 4 2008, 08:08 PM~11779871
> *yes it does for $5.00 more
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT WITH SHIPPING ? :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

yes also the flash is cleaned off and in primer


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

ILL TAKE IT


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

cool i'll pm you my addy 72 pending


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

also gota set of detail master wire wheels new in package $18.00 shipped


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 4 2008, 09:05 PM~11779459
> *i also got a few kits cant post pics right now
> here are the kits
> 
> ...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 4 2008, 08:00 PM~11779824
> *also have a 69 impala resin great shape i have new chrome bumpers for this
> $35.00
> 
> ...














69 and 73 sold to dade county


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

any cadillacs?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 5 2008, 01:13 AM~11781731
> *any cadillacs?
> *



no sorry bro


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

marinates purple 74 caprice $80.00 shipped
the blue and silver mpc 71 impala $80.00 ship
76 caprice $15.00 shipped 

the custom rims from the 67 impala street machine will trade for other rims or?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 5 2008, 03:27 AM~11781761
> *ok heres what is left
> 
> 2 64 impalas 1 is a vert with a boot $15.00 each shipped
> ...



sold to me :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 5 2008, 01:27 AM~11781761
> *ok heres what is left
> 
> 2 64 impalas 1 is a vert with a boot $15.00 each shipped vert-SOLD TO KENNY
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thank you


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ANYTIME BRO


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Bump for some good deals. :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

money on its way for the '61 bubble and '67 SS we
talked about.....should arrive sometime this week...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Oct 13 2008, 05:45 PM~11852412
> *money on its way for the '61 bubble and '67 SS we
> talked about.....should arrive sometime this week...
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

any pics of the wire wheels?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 14 2008, 08:43 AM~11856631
> *any pics of the wire wheels?
> *



there mine fool :angry: 


lol j/k but seriously they mine :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

any more 61 verts?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 14 2008, 06:45 PM~11863246
> *there mine fool :angry:
> lol j/k but seriously they mine :biggrin:
> *


lol sorry baller


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Oct 5 2008, 06:33 AM~11781990
> *Bump for some good deals. :thumbsup:
> *


hey bro here's your comf#0308 1400 0001 0409 9940

thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Oct 13 2008, 05:45 PM~11852412
> *money on its way for the '61 bubble and '67 SS we
> talked about.....should arrive sometime this week...
> *



fast mo bro :biggrin: 
your comf# 0308 1400 0001 0409 9964

thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 5 2008, 01:40 AM~11781785
> *thank you
> *




here's your comf#0308 1400 0001 0409 9957

thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Oct 14 2008, 10:58 PM~11866448
> *any more 61 verts?
> *



not as of right now but i will lyk :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 15 2008, 11:24 AM~11869852
> *not as of right now but i will lyk :biggrin:
> *


any bel air or nomads u wanna trade for the lac


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2008, 11:26 AM~11869871
> *any bel air or nomads u wanna trade for the lac
> *


i got 56 delray


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 15 2008, 10:24 AM~11869852
> *not as of right now but i will lyk :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

anyone need any of the metal axles ive got a bunch cut the lenght you need up to 4 1/2 inches :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 15 2008, 12:15 PM~11870207
> *i got 56 delray
> *


which one? kit pics.?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

its the yellow and silver car on the box im real busy right now but i'll get you some pics in a bit


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 16 2008, 11:17 AM~11881641
> *its the yellow and silver car on the box im real busy right now but i'll get you some pics in a bit
> *


this one and is it sealed?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

yes it is that one it aint sealed i painted the body back in the winter and it wrinked its been dunked in brake fluid lol everythig else is perfect lmk


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 15 2008, 11:12 AM~11868842
> *hey bro here's your comf#0308 1400 0001 0409 9940
> 
> thanks bro :thumbsup:
> *


Arrived today thanks!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 15 2008, 10:14 AM~11868866
> *fast mo bro :biggrin:
> your comf# 0308 1400 0001 0409 9964
> 
> ...


Got my stuff today but check your pm's
'67 not complete kit....


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: 


phat351 and panch1969 your packages go out today i give you the comf# s when i come from the post office i will be back shortly :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

pancho sorry for my delay i took a ride down a flight of steps and fucked my back up again but i managed to get your stuff out 

your comf# is 0308 1400 0001 0409 8837 :thumbsup:  


phat351 i need your addy again bro :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ok i got some more kits for sale 



#2 revall 64 impala complete $14.00 shipped

#3 revall 63 donk complete $14.00 shipped

#4 revall caddy donk complete $14.00 shipped

#5 revall 66 chevelle wagon complete $14.00 shipped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:angry: cant get the fkin pics :dunno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

U take trades??


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

also have a whole box of those little motors brand new in boxes used for hoppers whole box $25.00 shipped 


also a ps2 the small one works great comes with 1 controller and all the wires and the lowrider game $75.00 shipped

wish i could get pics guys


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 30 2008, 09:30 PM~12565428
> *U take trades??
> *



trying to get cash but pm me what you wnt and what you want to trade


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 30 2008, 08:32 PM~12565463
> *trying to get cash but pm me what you wnt and what you want to trade
> *


I know how it is. Get ur money first homie.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

tuff times i have 6 kids now so i need to thin my stash out so i can get some shit done i got a lot more kits also just have to dig them out


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BUMP FOR AWESOME DEALS AT THE HOMIES SPOT!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 31 2008, 12:49 AM~12565701
> *tuff times i have 6 kids now so i need to thin my stash out so i can get some shit done i got a lot more kits also just have to dig them out
> *





ill trade some kits for a couple boxes of condoms :biggrin: j/k bro





good luck with these sales


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2008, 10:26 PM~12566132
> *ill trade some kits for a couple boxes of condoms  :biggrin:  j/k bro
> 
> *



lol u a fool


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2008, 10:26 PM~12566132
> *ill trade some kits for a couple boxes of condoms  :biggrin:  j/k bro
> good luck with these sales
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT 
PAYPAL EXCEPTED


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 30 2008, 08:46 PM~12564853
> *ok i got some more kits for sale
> #2 revall 64 impala complete $16.00 shipped
> 
> ...









HOW ABOUT $15.00 SHIPPED ON THE 1'S THAT WERE $16.00 NEW YEARS SALE LOL


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

still cant upload pics has anyone else having problems


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

chance to ship out yet lonnie?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Dec 31 2008, 09:27 PM~12574420
> *chance to ship out yet lonnie?
> *



pm sent


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

more kits to come


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 31 2008, 10:28 PM~12574421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trades?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

heres a few more for tonight


monogram 59 vert $20.00 shipped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

$15.00 shipped 76 glass house


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

another 76 $14.00 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 1 2009, 01:58 AM~12574886
> *trades?
> *









:nono:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

older amt 64 $13.00 shipped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 31 2008, 09:28 PM~12574421
> *
> 
> 
> ...









sold to [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 1 2009, 02:14 AM~12574958
> *sold to [email protected]
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2008, 11:15 PM~12574961
> *:biggrin:
> *



fast payment bro :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 1 2009, 02:20 AM~12574983
> *fast payment bro :biggrin:
> *



yes sir! i had some cash sittin in my paypal that i forgot about


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

what else you got??


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

will ship friday with a conf#


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 1 2009, 02:23 AM~12574997
> *will ship friday with a conf#
> *




 thanks bro


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2008, 11:22 PM~12574992
> *what else you got??
> *



whatcha lookin for?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 1 2009, 02:24 AM~12575001
> *whatcha lookin for?
> *




post um up!! :biggrin:


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> older amt 64 $13.00 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

FREE BUMP for the homie


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 31 2008, 09:26 PM~12574412
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ttt


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 30 2008, 08:46 PM~12564853
> *ok i got some more kits for sale
> #2 revall 64 impala complete $14.00 shipped sold to lb808
> 
> ...




ttt


paypal only


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

76 caprices both still up for sale 
66 chevelle wagon 
caddy donk

all these $14.00 each shipped paypal only


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

GEt that paypal money?????


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 1 2009, 08:42 PM~12580311
> *GEt that paypal money?????
> *



yes i did thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Glad you got it homie


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 1 2009, 08:53 PM~12580415
> *Glad you got it homie
> *



this homie is now cleared up with me thanks again


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

59 vert $20.00 shipped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 31 2008, 11:04 PM~12574906
> *another 76 $14.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

If i had cash for that caprise and the new front end id buy lol


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

caddy donk $14.00 shipped
and 66 wagon $14.00 shipped sorry the 63 donk and revall 64 sold


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

more to come after these sell


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

pro shop 76 $14.00 shipped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt come on buyem up :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 1 2009, 11:44 PM~12580950
> *up for grabs older 70 impala $15.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT !


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

70 gone to minidreams :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

caddy donk $13.00 shipped
66 wagon $13.00 shipped 
60 chevy truck $13.00 shipped
2 76 caprices $13.00 each shipped
59 impala vert reduced $20.00 shipped
65 impala vert $25.00 shipped


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i got your pacakge made , i tosed in a extra for ya.... ill toss it in the mail tomorrow.....


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 2 2009, 02:50 PM~12585946
> *i got your pacakge made , i tosed in a extra for ya.... ill toss it in the mail tomorrow.....
> *



cool i will be watchen the mail :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 2 2009, 02:49 PM~12585939
> *caddy donk $14.00 shipped
> 66 wagon $14.00 shipped
> 60 chevy truck $14.00 shipped
> ...







ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

bump for the night


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

65 impala vert ?????


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

yes sir


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 3 2009, 03:20 AM~12591910
> *yes sir
> *


 :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

66 wagon $13.00 shipped  sold to phantom351
60 chevy truck $13.00 shipped
2 76 caprices $13.00 each shipped sold to twinn
59 impala vert reduced $20.00 shipped
65 impala vert  $25.00 shipped  sold to AJ128
[/quote]







dropped the prices :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 3 2009, 03:32 AM~12591945
> *dropped the prices :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

painted by marinate 74 caprice sold


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 3 2009, 03:42 AM~12591977
> *painted by marinate 74 caprice $75.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 3 2009, 03:42 AM~12591977
> *painted by marinate 74 caprice $75.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH STILL LOOKS HARD :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Lonnie I take the 66 wagon


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jan 3 2009, 03:38 PM~12594542
> *Lonnie I take the 66 wagon
> *




66 chevell sold to phantomw351


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

here is a few sets of wheels 
$5.00 shipped
#











$5.00 shipped











$4.00 shipped












here is some diorama stuff $8.00 shipped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

snoop dog caddy painted and foiled missing remote $30.00 shipped


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THAT 65 VERT GONE YET ??


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

still got it


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

the photoetch is... lonnie your package went out today...... i tosed in an extra for the delay.....


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

cool homie thanks


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

paypal sent


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

65 vert sold to Aj128


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

my stiff get sent out yet?
:dunno:

PM ME


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 8 2009, 11:39 PM~12649866
> *my stiff get sent out yet?
> :dunno:
> 
> ...



pm returned :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

just a heads up to everyone who bought kits from me last week i have not got to ship any kits yet they are boxed up and ready to go out this week i am shipping in the order who bought first so be watchin the mail i'll be postin up names and conf#s as i ship but they will go out this week 
just didnt want to leave people in the dark as i had done in the past thanks for your buisness will be posting more kits after i get these shipped out  :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

did ya get mine today?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

yes i did pm me :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

here are some tracking #s still have a few to ship


[email protected] 0308 1400 0002 0089 6542


hearse aka youcantfademe 0308 1400 0002 0089 6528

phantom351 0308 1400 0002 0089 6535

lowridermodels 0308 1400 0002 0089 5972


will ship the rest tomarrow


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Package here thanks Bro.
Val Q


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got mine today bro


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

A LONNIE . WHATS UP YOU DONT ANSWER YOUR PMS?? IF THERES A PERSONAL MATTER GOING ON . BE A MAN AND LET ME KNOW. I DONT PUT PEOPLE ON BLAST BUT WHEN YOU MESS WITH MY MONEY THATS A DIFFERENT ISSUE !!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 17 2009, 03:21 PM~12734170
> *A LONNIE . WHATS UP YOU DONT ANSWER YOUR PMS?? IF THERES A PERSONAL MATTER GOING ON . BE A MAN AND LET ME KNOW. I DONT PUT PEOPLE ON BLAST BUT WHEN YOU MESS WITH MY MONEY THATS A DIFFERENT ISSUE !!
> *


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

hey bro sorry about the delay you are not the only one everybody i had a funeral to attend so it will be monday when i can ship the rest 




youcantfademe i got it thanks


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

finally got to ship today here's conf #s


AJ128 0308 1400 0002 0088 9698


lb808 0308 1400 0002 0088 9704


twinn 0308 1400 0002 0088 9681


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie+Jan 1 2009, 11:44 PM~12580950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WE STILL GOT A DEAL ON THIS LONNIE ? I HAVEN'T SEEN ANYTHING YET OR HEARD THAT IT'S BEEN SHIPPED YET BRO ! JUST CHECKING TO SEE IF DEAL IS STILL GOOD !


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

its still a deal mini


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:dunno:

any word?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 21 2009, 12:39 PM~12770660
> *its still a deal mini
> *


COOL WHEELS ARE READY TO SHIP WAITING ON YOU BRO ! :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

LONNIE, GOT MY PACKAGE TODAY. THANKS BRO . HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Got my impala's today. Thanks for the deal.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

sup lonnie hows errthing u still got them rims


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

got a few things for sale 

1st up is 4x4 hilux unpainted chasis is together $20.00 shipped
















92 chevy short bed promo w/t 20''s $20 shipped


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

DO U HAVE ANY 48 CHEVY FEETLINES OR 54 CHEVY OR53CHEVY CAR AND TRUCKS


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

63 impala prestige kit also has a hh hopper chasis sold


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jun 3 2009, 09:11 PM~14089083
> *DO U HAVE ANY 48 CHEVY FEETLINES OR 54 CHEVY OR53CHEVY CAR AND TRUCKS
> *



no sorry bro i got a 60 chevy pick up


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WILL IF U EVER GET ANY OR FIND ONE LET ME KNOW I WANT TO DO THEM LIKE OUR CARS IN THE CLUB THANKS


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 3 2009, 02:42 AM~12591977
> *painted by marinate 74 caprice $75.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...





sold


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

74 caprice promo sold


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

ILL TAKE BOTH 74 FROM U HOMIE IF NO ONE HAS THEM


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jun 3 2009, 09:22 PM~14089228
> *ILL TAKE BOTH 74 FROM U HOMIE IF NO ONE HAS THEM
> *



you got it pm me


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

PM SENT HOMIE


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

both 74s sold


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> got a few things for sale
> 
> 1st up is 4x4 hilux unpainted chasis  is together $20.00 shipped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

got alot of parts ,kits and a shit load of wheels lets start with

65 pontiac 1$12 shipped sold pening payment












55 belair hot rod $12 shipped 










20's $6 shipped sold pending payment


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

what other wire wheels u got?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 4 2009, 07:42 PM~14098658
> *what other wire wheels u got?
> *




a bunch im posting them :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

wheels $ 6.00 a set shipped















































































got more


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 4 2009, 10:25 PM~14099135
> *wheels $ 6.00 a set shipped
> 
> 
> ...



i want these paypal?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 3 2009, 10:20 PM~14089195
> *got this also $60 shipped 74 caprice promo
> 
> 
> ...


Put some air in that rear tire and it'll sell faster! no one wants flat tires! lmao j/p homie

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 3 2009, 11:13 PM~14089102
> *63 impala prestige kit also has a hh hopper chasis $20.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


I want dis. (502)5415646. lemme know wat else ya got. any battery packs or 13" wires or otha impalas?


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

lonnie i send the money order


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

[/quote]


SIK


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how big are these in diameter? also how wide?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 4 2009, 10:33 PM~14098578
> *got alot  of parts ,kits and a shit load of wheels lets start with
> 
> 65 pontiac 1$12 shipped
> ...


  I'll take these... Paypal, or MO???? PM me with details...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2009, 08:46 PM~14114781
> *
> 
> 
> ...




same as the donk wheels bro same wideness but lower profile tires


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sold to 8 Ball








sold to rollindeep408


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

also have a bunch of hot wheels sealed and a few johnny lightning cars
and dub cars also lowrider mag cars and a homies lincoln all 1/64 scale lmk i'll get some pics


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 6 2009, 11:28 PM~14115586
> *spoke wheels  $4.00 a set shipped
> 
> 
> ...



lonnie ill take these bro  pm me :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 7 2009, 12:09 AM~14116248
> *lonnie ill take these bro  pm me :biggrin:
> *



pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lonnie u still got the ones above the ones rollindeep got.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 7 2009, 12:37 AM~14116361
> *lonnie u still got the ones above the ones rollindeep got.
> *




yes sir you wantem :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

yes sir send me ur paypal or do u prefer money order


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 7 2009, 01:09 AM~14116475
> *yes sir you wantem :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 7 2009, 08:30 AM~14117122
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


above foo no mames


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 7 2009, 01:31 AM~14116343
> *pm sent :biggrin:
> *



thanks lonnie


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

x2


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 7 2009, 10:21 AM~14117927
> *thanks lonnie
> *



anytime bro


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 7 2009, 12:37 PM~14118749
> *x2
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

another body 63 has the ,int , bumpers $7.00 shipped


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

57 ford complete in black primer $11.00 shipped














h2 hummer looks to be complete $ 9.00 shipped


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sending out tomorrow.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> > got a few things for sale
> >
> > 1st up is 4x4 hilux unpainted chasis  is together $20.00 shipped
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2009, 10:46 PM~14114781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mine :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jun 8 2009, 05:13 PM~14129239
> *wanna sell just the body and glass??? no chassis or wheels
> *


wanna sell just the chassis and wheels??? no body or glass


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jun 8 2009, 03:13 PM~14129239
> *wanna sell just the body and glass??? no chassis or wheels
> *



make me an offer trade :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 8 2009, 02:47 PM~14128970
> *sending out tomorrow.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 7 2009, 12:28 AM~14115586
> *sold to 8 Ball
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK! PLEASE TELL ME U GOT MORE 13" WIRES!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jun 8 2009, 07:07 PM~14132641
> *FUCK! PLEASE TELL ME U GOT MORE 13" WIRES!
> *


pm me!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 8 2009, 03:23 PM~14129362
> *wanna sell just the chassis and wheels??? no body or glass
> *



make me an offer or trade


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Whud up with the 63? Pm me if its still avail, ill take it!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 8 2009, 07:02 PM~14130356
> *  :biggrin:
> *


sent :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 9 2009, 12:27 PM~14139732
> *Whud up with the 63? Pm me if its still avail, ill take it!
> *




already sold bro


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 4 2009, 08:25 PM~14099135
> *wheels $ 6.00 a set shipped
> 
> 
> ...


 still have these?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

yepp


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

MO On the way Lonnie.. Thanks Bro  :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 9 2009, 04:01 PM~14141913
> *MO On the way Lonnie.. Thanks Bro  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jun 3 2009, 09:22 PM~14089228
> *ILL TAKE BOTH 74 FROM U HOMIE IF NO ONE HAS THEM
> *




your tracking # bro 0309 0330 0001 2810 8509

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

OK COOL THANKS HOMIE ILL BE ON THE LOOK OUT your tracking # bro 0309 0330 0001 2810 8509


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LONNIE I GOT MY CARS TODAY THANKS I REALY LIKE THEM HOMIE


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jun 12 2009, 06:14 PM~14175207
> *   LONNIE I GOT MY CARS TODAY THANKS I REALY LIKE THEM HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro glad you like them


:thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2009, 08:46 PM~14114781
> *
> 
> 
> ...



its on its way bro


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 3 2009, 11:13 PM~14089102
> *63 impala prestige kit also has a hh hopper chasis  sold
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, I done been though 2 exta motors since I finished that juice on dis. it seesaws corne 2 corner lyke a muhfucka. Fun Shit. :biggrin: R dem impalas in or any othe hoppin hydros shit? Got my boyz lookin 61's if we kan find em!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

got em today


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

got mine also thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 18 2009, 05:30 PM~14232400
> *
> *




:dunno: did you need something :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 4 2009, 10:33 PM~14098578
> *got alot  of parts ,kits and a shit load of wheels lets start with
> 
> 65 pontiac 1$12 shipped sold pening payment
> ...


Got'em yesterday. Thanks Lonnie....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 19 2009, 02:01 AM~14235734
> *:dunno: did you need something :biggrin:
> *





free bump for now :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> > got a few things for sale
> >
> > 1st up is 4x4 hilux unpainted chasis  is together $20.00 shipped
> 
> ...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

THAT S SOLD


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn u got any others


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

NOPE :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 22 2009, 02:48 PM~14263876
> *Got mine today... Pictures looked great....what i got was well hidden in the pictures...  :rant: thanks for telling me it was chopped up and missing pieces, broken and melted together and...PM ME  :thumbsdown:
> *



:uh: 
how about this send me the shit back exactly the way i sent it and i'll send you a refund next time ask homie why dont you post some pics because i bought it like that and it was not melted only the front drive axle was a little messed up but thats all oh p.s instead of postin in my thread send me a pm


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Lonnie, you get your package yet? I havnt gotten mine yet...did you ship yet?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 22 2009, 06:16 PM~14266110
> *Lonnie, you get your package yet? I havnt gotten mine yet...did you ship yet?
> *



i did get mine bro sorry i have not got to ship i'll throw ya some goodies in for your wait :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

yooooo


got em today  


thanx bro


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Nothing for me yet


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Jun 22 2009, 03:32 PM~14264335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## brbman2002 (Jun 5, 2009)

Do you still Have these items if so hit me back up I'm ready to pay. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brbman2002_@Jul 1 2009, 04:40 PM~14355162
> *Do you still Have these items if so hit me back up I'm ready to pay.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



YES I DO


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Buy em up people!






Lonnie  dont forget me homie!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 1 2009, 12:12 AM~14348600
> *:dunno:
> *


   whats up man pm me.....


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

HOWS THE 71 COMING?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jul 5 2009, 04:06 PM~14386267
> *HOWS THE 71 COMING?
> *


pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jul 5 2009, 05:00 PM~14386643
> *:dunno:
> *




dude i pmed you keep posten this up wth im sending it out MONDAY PM ME IF YOU FOR GOT


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 5 2009, 06:04 PM~14386665
> *dude i pmed you keep posten this up wth  im sending it out MONDAY PM ME IF YOU FOR GOT
> *


 :biggrin: lmao, pm'd you back. i forgot !


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

u got a pm from me


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ok i been through some shit past couple weeks heres a few packages going out tomarrow sorry for the hold up 


Kirby 


8 ball


chaos91 

these are going out in the morning i'll ost conf# when i get them thanks and sorry again for the delay


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

no prob homie from me dawg family things first


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 18 2009, 12:46 AM~14509839
> *no prob homie from me dawg family things first
> *



your conf# 0307 3330 0001 5918 9648 :biggrin: thanks for waiting bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

kirby your conf# is 0307 3330 0001 5918 9655


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WHATS LEFT FOR SALE?


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie+Jul 18 2009, 01:03 PM~14512323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's mine


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jun 14 2009, 10:41 PM~14190302
> *Ha, I done been though 2 exta motors since I finished that juice on dis. it seesaws corne 2 corner lyke a muhfucka. Fun Shit. :biggrin:  R dem impalas in or any othe hoppin hydros shit? Got my boyz lookin 61's if we kan find em!
> *


Wow. Car doesnt even lok tha same. No more juice, Revell 64 full frame and belly, shaved, molded... Want pics Lonnie???
:biggrin: 

Plus if u still got that 63 vert I want it, cash in hand.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Apr 7 2010, 12:26 AM~17119282
> *Wow. Car doesnt even lok tha same. No more juice, Revell 64 full frame and belly, shaved, molded... Want pics Lonnie???
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


from dis..









to dis..

























Thanks!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 17 2009, 08:50 PM~14508358
> *ok i been through some shit past couple weeks heres a few packages going out tomarrow  sorry for the hold up
> Kirby
> 8 ball
> ...


i know this shit is over a year old but what ever happend to my modal 58 you wer sending me ? :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Last Active	Mar 23, 2011 - 05:49 AM


----------

